# Mahogany Mill Boat Ramp



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

http://myescambia.com/government/projects/1985

Was at Harbor View marine and it looks like they are moving along with the project. This should take some of the pressure off Navy Point when completed.

Questionable neighborhood, so keep valuables secured like any boat ramp. If you are not familiar with navigating the mouth of Bayou Chico, stay in the marked channel. Big rock piles will send you to a prop shop!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Are they actually pushing dirt?
I thought they were still waiting for BP funds.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Are they actually pushing dirt?
> I thought they were still waiting for BP funds.


 They have a tracked crane, dozers and a pile of large culverts down at the waters edge. Looks like they are driving sheet pile for a sea wall. Mahogany Mill road has been widened and new curbs are poured. No pavement yet.

I wonder what happened to the huge steam engine left over from the old sawmill that sat out there for years? Hopefully someone salvaged it to be restored other than cut it up for scrap. The flywheel was about 15 feet in diameter.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Some pics of the old mill.


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

*Mahogany Mill*



SHO-NUFF said:


> http://myescambia.com/government/projects/1985
> 
> My wife and I live in the Mahogany Mill kiln building next door to where the old mill was. It is one of two of the only original structures left at the sight. Under our deck is an old steam engine that was used to pull the railroad cars into the kiln building to dry the wood. The building was built in 1900. We have lived here for little over two years but we have no pictures of the Mill or the sight from back when it was a working mill. I would like to know if there are more pictures available that show the kiln building also.
> 
> ...


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Mike,
Google "Weis-Fricker Mahogany Company". Several photos can be found. Also hunt down Ted Brown from Browns Marine. He had a bunch of old photos of the mill and Chico at one time.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Not to derail...

But what is the story with the property on the north side of Bayou Chico between the Oar House and Day Break Marina? It seems odd that a piece of water front property of that size, at that location, would remain undeveloped. Superfund site maybe??


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Not to derail...
> 
> But what is the story with the property on the north side of Bayou Chico between the Oar House and Day Break Marina? It seems odd that a piece of water front property of that size, at that location, would remain undeveloped. Superfund site maybe??


 I think there were grandiose plans for a marina/condo development.
But then Aug. 2008 hit and it got put on hold, etc.

Some environmental problems too, don't know the status now.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> I think there were grandiose plans for a marina/condo development.
> But then Aug. 2008 hit and it got put on hold, etc.
> 
> Some environmental problems too, don't know the status now.


:thumbsup:

Thanks.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Some environmental problems too, don't know the status now.


*That is the biggest problem. Plus the cost to purchase the property by Bayou Chico Properties in the amount of $10,230,000 in 2007.*

*It was purchased to build a condo, restuarant, and retail area with a marina.*

*The residential plan was shot down due to the cost of enviromental up requirred for residential.*

*Then the restuarant was also shot down unless the clean-up equaled the residential amount.*

*First the enconmy (silver) ran out, then the wiskey, then the beer, then the people. (Outlaw Josey Whales) *

*So now it is a ghost town, sitting on polluted soil.*

*Bahia Mar Marina was not happy about the price paid, because the county then wanted to raise the land value all along the bayou, and their property is valued at 1,500,000, which would effect the taxes they paid.*


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *That is the biggest problem. Plus the cost to purchase the property by Bayou Chico Properties in the amount of $10,230,000 in 2007.*
> 
> *It was purchased to build a condo, restuarant, and retail area with a marina.*
> 
> ...


 I figured it had to be something like that. To halt development of a $10M "Brownfield" property it would have to be pretty badly contaminated. Either that or they have a crappy environmental consultant... :whistling:


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Not to derail...
> 
> But what is the story with the property on the north side of Bayou Chico between the Oar House and Day Break Marina? It seems odd that a piece of water front property of that size, at that location, would remain undeveloped. Superfund site maybe??


Are you talking about the old Runyan's location?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

It's the property in the center of the image. I'm not sure what use to be there. It has been vacant since I moved here 12 years ago.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Play'N Hooky said:


> It's the property in the center of the image. I'm not sure what use to be there. It has been vacant since I moved here 12 years ago.


Runyan Shipyard or Runyan Machine and Boiler Works was there for many years. They had dry dock capabilities for fairly large ships.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Runyan's is directly across Bayou Chico from Mahogany Mill.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

"They" say that the vacant ground you're talking about is contaminated and doesn't meet certain standards to build on. Now, I know nothing of what I am talking about --only rumors from working around Harbor View that I've heard over the years.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I assume from the heavy industrial use over the past 200 years, every inch of shoreline along the bayou has some sort of contamination.

Back during the wooden boat days, boats were moored intentionally in Chico to kill the wood worms, along with the African Mahogany logs milled at the old sawmill. Water quality has improved, but has a long way to go.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I did the diving for Runyans for 25 years up until they closed and as far as contamination there is plenty in there old shipyard. everything from paints chemicals Oils even an old wooden sailboat has been buried in the yard. Runyan's yard is directly across from the boat ramp. That waters has cleaned up quite a bit since I started in 1976 diving there. Oh the stories I could tell.......never mind.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Anybody been to this ramp since it was finished? Do they have/how much do they have space for just car parking? If I launch there, and have friends join me (come ii their own cars), will they have a place to park?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

There are a good number of parking spots for cars. On holiday weekends though I would expect to have to park along Old Barrancas and walk a few blocks.:yes:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Anybody been to this ramp since it was finished? Do they have/how much do they have space for just car parking? If I launch there, and have friends join me (come ii their own cars), will they have a place to park?


If you go to any ramp in good fishing weather and conditions there could be a problem for vehicles without boats. Its always best to have fishermen go with the boat vehicle if possible. This time of the year its not to bad.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Play'N Hooky said:


> There are a good number of parking spots for cars. On holiday weekends though I would expect to have to park along Old Barrancas and walk a few blocks.:yes:


Thanks for the replies. I know some have none (17 th ave), and most only a few. Glad they included some.


----------

